# Miss Ashlyn KayLee Schott born 1/2/09



## avistar

My whole labor and delivery was very text book for the most part. I woke up at 3:40 am with contractions that were exactly 5 mins apart lasting about 50 secs. I woke my DH up and told him about how I was feeling and he asked if he should call into work (he was joking all week to have me get him out of work as he had all week off and only had to go in on Friday which was that morning). He got up with me and timed the contractions and sure enough they were staying 5 mins apart...and some in between were coming on. I also believe I was having back labor as my back would hurt off/on.

We called the doc on call and she told us to go ahead and get to the hosp. We arrived there at 6 am, so we waited a good 2 hours before heading over. I was hooked up and they measured me at 5 cm dilated. I wanted to try and with stand any pain meds for long as possible and headed to the jacuzzi. That was my main goal ;) I was in there for about 40 mins and headed back to my room. The pains were getting stronger and closer together. I felt bad as my FIL watched me in pain for almost an hour. About 10 am the pains were getting stronger and every 2 mins or so. I knew that they were only going to get worse so I decided to get an epidural. 

They had to give me the epidural sitting up and through a contraction. It was really scary and hard for me to stay still has I was shaking really bad. The epidural was the one thing I was more afraid of. Once it was all set and done, I could instantly feel no contractions. My heart rate dropped and so did baby's but all went back to normal as 3 nurses jumped into the room. I had no idea...The epi was given when I was 7 cm dilated. I could still move my legs which surprised me!

We waited around for a long while with my FIL, mom and dad in the room. I was laughing and eating pop sickles. MY water broke at 8 cm and gushed out twice. I was glad that it all happened without the help of the doc. 

About 1:30 the nurse told me I was ready to start pushing. I only had to push for little over 30 mins as my baby was born at 2:16 pm. I was amazed how fast it all went. I had to get a lot of stitches, only on the sides. I had tears near my urethra that they left alone. I could feel a few stitches here and there so the doc gave me a local. 

Ashlyn KayLee Schott weighted 6 pounds 15 oz. and 19 inches long.

She came out rosy pink and beautiful! I still can't believe she is here!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2390.jpg
File size: 94.6 KB
Views: 114









22500002.jpg
File size: 104.2 KB
Views: 89









tammy 077.jpg
File size: 97 KB
Views: 118


----------



## Heidi

Well done and congrats, she is beautiful :)


----------



## miel

oh avistar i was waiting for your story :)...

she is so lovely and precious!!!!


----------



## lollylou1

she is beautiful hun congratulations

Lou
xxx


----------



## passengerrach

congrats shes beautifull


----------



## CeliaM

She's beautiful! Congratulations :)


----------



## sammie18

Aww congrats!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations, she's beautiful x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!! Hope you are healing up nicely!


----------



## BrittBS

aww congrats! I didn't know you were naming her Ashlyn! Isn't it a great name! :winkwink:


----------



## x-amy-x

She is beautiful, congratulations. Gorgeous name too xx


----------



## kookie

congrats shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!!
She's gorgeous! xx


----------



## navarababe

congrats hun x


----------



## rita lewis

well done! she is lovelly!
xx


----------



## cupcake

congrats!!! how lovely!


----------



## buzzy

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations! She's Lovely :)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

awww congratulations :D shes cute! 

i dont know if you've done it wrong but on the topic title it says born 1/2/09, lol. ? Baffled me. :lol: x


----------



## avistar

Most often we write the month then day here in the US ;)


----------



## hellotasha

shes gorgeous xxxx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## pinkmac85

Congrats she is gorgeous!!


----------



## LittleBee

Congrats!! Wishing the best for you and your princess!!


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations hun :)


----------



## Drazic<3

she is beautiful, congratulations x


----------



## NeyNey

Awww gosh!! I can't believe she's here already!!

She's so beautiful, congratulations


----------



## SJK

congrats, shes lovely xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she's beautiful


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!!


----------



## HAYS

Yay well done you,she is gorgeous!!xxx


----------



## Chellebelle

yay, congratulations Avistar! She is lovely. xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Awww how cute congrats!! And she shares my birthday :D xxx


----------



## masi

awww she's beautiful. congrats!!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations xx


----------



## smartie

Shes beautiful x


----------



## FJL

I'm so sorry it took me so long to check out this section to see if you had had your baby girl! I knew you were due in Jan so decided to pop in this morning and here I see she is here.

Congratulations, she is absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## faye38

im so happy for you ! she is such a sweet pea awww cutie:hug:


----------



## aurora32

She is gorgeous, congratulations


:hug:


----------



## Tishimouse

Avistar,

I've found your story and am blown away by the photos of your new baby girl.

Thank you for sharing and congratulations to you all. :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats! x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## clairebear

beautiful pics congrats x


----------



## emie

Perfect...:hug:


----------



## suzan

gorgeous
congratss
xx


----------



## sarah_george

congratulations! xxxx


----------

